
Show HN: Impact the world by volunteering your skills to neighbors - GiveWhatYouHave
http://www.DeedLion.com
======
exolymph
> I will review your resume for $50 to stop Zika.

wut

~~~
GiveWhatYouHave
Hey exolymph, hope all is well.

DeedLion allows you to volunteer your skills to neighbors and have the
proceeds benefit a cause important to you. So, for the resume example, you
could offer to review a resume in return for the buyer sending $50 to a
charity fighting Zika.

How it works -> When you volunteer a service, you set the price and a charity
to receive the proceeds. DeedLion works to connect you with buyers (in this
case, people who need a resume review) and you can accept or deny their
purchase requests. Once accepted, you complete the resume review and the
proceeds go to the charity you selected (in this case, $50 to a charity
fighting Zika).

~~~
exolymph
The way it read to me was "Give me $50 to review your resume and somehow that
will stop Zika." No idea how common my interpretation is, but it's something
to consider.

